# Favorite flavor / Flavor combinations!



## Stroodlepuff

Hey Guys

So keen to hear what your favorite flavor or flavor combinations are?

Do you mix and match - if so what has been the most amazing tasting concoction you have made?

I recently tried a blend of blueberry, triple berry and 3 drops of bubblegum and wowee it was delicious!!

What combinations would you recommend I try next?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

someone go make us a biltong flavour please

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick

Did some Grape and cherry and it ended up tasting exactly like chappies bubblegum

EDIT: it was health cabin flavours and it was 5% Cherry and 10% Grape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

denizenx said:


> someone go make us a biltong flavour please




Sounds interesting  never even thought of a meat based flavor, everything biltong is always good though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> Did some Grape and cherry and it ended up tasting exactly like chappies bubblegum




OMG YUM!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Cherry Ambrosia:
10% White Chocolate
4% Vanilla
2% Cherry

Tasted like Super-C's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

denizenx said:


> someone go make us a biltong flavour please



Wow that sounds horrific hehe, but then i said that about peanut butter and that wasn't too bad

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Wow that sounds horrific hehe, but then i said that about peanut butter and that wasn't too bad



Peanut butter is one of my favs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

got some flavours this morning, doing some research on how much to mix with the pg and nic juice right now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

What flavours did you get?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

chocolate, vanilla, mint and pear

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Never tried pear, what's it like. I assume you mixing your own with the nicotine etc?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

the pear smells very nice, not overwhelming on the senses. still have to pop out to dischem tomorrow to get me some pg from the dispensary before i can start mixing. the mint is also very nice, the vanilla and choc are potent as heck smelling, heck the chocolate reminds me of nachtmusik, smells very much like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

i got my nic and flavours from benji in cape town
ecigcapetown@gmail.com

30ml Flavourless Nicotine 36mg (VG) R100
if you have a better source let me know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

that's very cool! Tell him to come onto the forum to market his products, I will create and affiliate link and own sub forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFourie

I also just got some flavours from Benji in Cape Town and its awesome!!
my favourite mix now is peaches and cream.
Im just waitng for my passionfruit to develop before I try that 

I wish he had more flavours though - I would rather buy from someone in South Africa than anywhere else.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

knew i should have gotten the cream flavouring. just mixed up my first test batch of vanilla and bunged it in the vivi nova. not too bad, plenty of vapour but there's a slight burnt taste in there that i hope is just me messing around with the coil. also just read you have to maybe let the juice sit for a bit before you vape it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFourie

Yeah, read up a bit about the DIY - some flavours take 30 days to develop nicely - unfortunately for me, coz if I mix one today I wanna try it NOW lol
The cream is great, specially with the caramel flavour, it takes away the taste of burnt sugar  you should order that too next time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Love the sound of peaches and cream



Sent from my ZP950+ using Tapatalk now Free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

please tell me that tastes close to wilsons cream caramels, those yummy sweets that come in the cardboard little boxes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

JFourie said:


> I also just got some flavours from Benji in Cape Town and its awesome!!
> my favourite mix now is peaches and cream.
> Im just waitng for my passionfruit to develop before I try that
> 
> I wish he had more flavours though - I would rather buy from someone in South Africa than anywhere else.




LOVE THE SOUND OF PEACHES AND CREAM!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

JFourie said:


> Yeah, read up a bit about the DIY - some flavours take 30 days to develop nicely - unfortunately for me, coz if I mix one today I wanna try it NOW lol
> The cream is great, specially with the caramel flavour, it takes away the taste of burnt sugar  you should order that too next time.


cream and banana is not that bad either. come over for a taste!
I'm still trying to effectively capture angostura bitters, and west indian orange bitters in a vape. no idea where to start.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> Where do you get your nicotine from?


I've got an order for 100mg/ml inbound from stormyvaporcellar.com. this is 60ml.
nect will be from hc in Canada, but will be the 115ml bottle. hold thumbs customs leaves it alone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Wow how much did that cost? And the risk factor of putting too much nicotine in your mix? Maybe I'm a bit silly but I would be scared to mix my own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Wow how did that cost? And the risk factor of putting too much nicotine in your mix? Maybe I'm a bit silly but I would be scared to mix my own.




I'd be scared of that too and even of just dropping it on myself - surely that's lethal?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

http://novocig.com/store/ecig-nicotine
DIY Your Own Special E-Liquid with this 99% PURE Nicotine Liquid(990mg/ml)
now that is the scary stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Hi all! Glad you guys are enjoying the flavours! Most of my flavours are at its best after steeping for about a week, but many are great after only a day or two. @denizenx - the vanilla is awesome! I am sure you are getting the burnt taste from your coil. I also just got in custard flavour and it goes great with the vanilla... ring any bells?  Also try vanilla and pear as a combination.

Please let me know what other flavours you guys will be interested in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

welcome oupa  thanks again for the flavours. how's about a wee little how to guide about how you mix and steep your flavours for us rookies out there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa

working on a quick reference guide for DIY. one still has to do a lot of reading and learning before getting into DIY. but as soon as I have something together I will post it on here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Oupa deserves a cold beer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

100mg is dangerous, but not "that" dangerous. I still will not let it touch me.
The idea is to dilute it once it arrives. Will put it in my magnetic mixer while being well ventilated.
Will take it down to 24mg/ml in VG base
That way I can add 50% PG, and some flavour and be ready with 12mg for my protanks. Will Dilute even further for my rebuildables. Down to 6 or 4mg

The cost is $20 for 60ml. Then $14 for shipping via sea freight. (44 day on the ocean)
I still stand a risk of customs taking it, but I'm holding thumbs....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

well just finished mixing up 10 mils each of vanilla, pear and mint. all just standalone flavours. stuck them in my one cupboard with the caps off so they can air and mature for a wee bit. will report back once a day or so has passed and i give them a test sniff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

im using hangsen vanilla with a touch of liqua menthol and few drops of berry mix.

taste is lovely

note to self: i need to start making my own juice now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

At the moment I have a combo of Caramel and Cream (Absolutely amazing tasting)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Stroodlepuff said:


> At the moment I have a combo of Caramel and Cream (Absolutely amazing tasting)


Which Caramel is that? There is the one that tastes like actual caramel, or one that tastes like burnt sugar.
I'm planning on importing about 100ml of "Dulce de Leche" concentrate, which tastes like that can of brown Caramel from nestle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

It tastes like actual caramel, a friend of mine bought it over from the UK with her. Its really good!

Wow that sounds delicious, I think this may be the same one because that is more or less what it tastes like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

had my vivi nova tank sitting in a corner of the room with the top off for 2 days now after i made a wee test batch of vanilla and chocolate flavour. oupa's flavourings that is. both the vanilla and the chocolate when you open the bottle smell kinda naff (by that i mean way way too strong on the shnoz). gave it a sniff every now and then and just did that now once more. starting to smell quite nice so i popped the top back on and bunged it on the evic. oh my freakin hat. it tastes awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

yip! its like a good red wine... needs a little time to mature  Lucky for us its only a few days and not a few years!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Gizmo said:


> Oupa deserves a cold beer


 Thanks Gizmo! That beer went down exceptionally well last night with some VM4 in my RSST!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e

Oupa said:


> Hi all! Glad you guys are enjoying the flavours! Most of my flavours are at its best after steeping for about a week, but many are great after only a day or two. @denizenx - the vanilla is awesome! I am sure you are getting the burnt taste from your coil. I also just got in custard flavour and it goes great with the vanilla... ring any bells?  Also try vanilla and pear as a combination.
> 
> Please let me know what other flavours you guys will be interested in.


Where do I find out more about ordering your flavours and DIY flavours, prices etc?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

right there my good man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fog-e

denizenx said:


> http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/
> 
> right there my good man


Thanks denizenx, from a good WOman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Pity I do not like sweet stuff at all - so much less variety for me! Tobacco only for me. On the commercial side I like the NETs (naturally extracted tobacco) for HHV (Heathers Heavenly Vapes). DIY I've tried many Hangsen flavours - my favourite is Hangsen Highway/555 at 4 % combined with 1 % Black Fire by the Flavour Apprentice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Pity I do not like sweet stuff at all - so much less variety for me! Tobacco only for me. On the commercial side I like the NETs (naturally extracted tobacco) for HHV (Heathers Heavenly Vapes). DIY I've tried many Hangsen flavours - my favourite is Hangsen Highway/555 at 4 % combined with 1 % Black Fire by the Flavour Apprentice.


Where do you stay? I've got some joyetech tobacco as well as joyetech ry4 that is just too much tobacco for me. I like tobacco, but it needs to be subtle, yet crisp. Like hangsen ry4.
So if you are close to centurion, you are welcome to have it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Thanks Crafty, the offer is much appreciated, but I live in the Western Cape. If you like Hangsen Ry4 you will love Ry4 Double by the Flavour Apprentice. Yeah, what I like about the Hangsen flavours are they are "crisp", almost more acidic than other flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball

I just mixed a 50ml of RY4 3% and peach 0.5% and peach white 0.5% and 0.7% sweetener @ 3% nic. And 50ml of Gold ducat @3% and strawberry ripple @2%
Steeped for 5 days and tested. Very nice think it would be brilliant with 2 more weeks of steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Thanks Crafty, the offer is much appreciated, but I live in the Western Cape. If you like Hangsen Ry4 you will love Ry4 Double by the Flavour Apprentice. Yeah, what I like about the Hangsen flavours are they are "crisp", almost more acidic than other flavours.


Only heard good things abouth HangSen tobaccos. May I ask where you source the concentrates from? Would love to give them a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The Luggage said:


> Only heard good things abouth HangSen tobaccos. May I ask where you source the concentrates from? Would love to give them a go.


That was ages ago when I first tried and failed with DIY. If I remember correctly, I imported those (only tobaccos) from RTS Vapes in the US.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

